# GT Backwoods all terra



## Commander Billy (16. September 2004)

Servus!

Bin seit Dekaden stolzer Besitzer eines GT Backwoods all terra. Habe das Bike aus 2ter Hand und kenne somit leider nicht das Baujahr. Wer kann helfen?

Beschreibung:
Rahmen komplett vercromt;
Rahmen aus Crom-Molybdän-Stahl
Rahmen Nr.: GT4K1071
Aufkleber: Made in Japan

Wer kann zu dem guten alten Stück was sagen? Wir von mir nur als Fitness-Rad benutzt. Ist unkaputtbar & läuft & läuft & läuft....


----------



## kingmoe (16. September 2004)

Hat der Rahmen Triple Triangle Design oder ist es ein klassischer Diamant-Rahmen? Voll verchromte Rahmen kenne ich eigentlich nur als uralte Teile ohne Triple-Triangle... Die gab es Mittte-Ende der 80er.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## GTdanni (16. September 2004)

So nun haste ein Problem, wenn MOE den Rahmen nicht einordnen kann dann kann es wohl niemand.   
Aber mal im Ernst, ein Bild wär ganz hifreich. 

P.S. Herzlich Willkommen im Forum.


----------



## Commander Billy (17. September 2004)

OK, Cool!   

Hier mal ein Photo. Ich hoffe es hilft!

Merci!


----------



## FuzzyLogic (17. September 2004)

Wow, das ist _alt_.

So richtig viel koennen meine trueben Augen auf dem Bild leider nicht erkennen.

Hat das gute Stueck auch eine Rahmennummer?

EDIT: Sorry, meine Augen sind wohl noch schlechter als ich dachte, hattest ja oben schon eine Nummer angegeben...


----------



## kingmoe (17. September 2004)

Sehr altes Teil, zum Glück hat mich meine Erinnerung nicht getäuscht. Hättest du ein Triple-Triangle-GT mit verchromten Rahmen gezeigt, wäre ich vom Glauben abgefallen  

Das Rad muss aus den späten 80ern sein, alles andere würde mich sehr wundern. GT hat im November 1987 in den USA seine ersten MTBs vorgestellt, einige fanden in der Zeit dann auch schnell über Importe den Weg nach Deutschland. Hast du das Rad mit der Ausstattung gekauft, die jetzt noch dran ist, bzw. kannst du schreiben, was dran war? Dann kann man anhand der Teile das Herstellungs-/Verkaufsjahr noch besser eingrenzen.

Ein ganz außergwöhnliches Exemplar  - angeblich von ca. 1985, was ja kaum sein kann (Prototyp?) - dieser Art hängt in bei Pete in Zürich im Cycleshark, schaut es euch mal hier an:

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showpost.php?p=1195987&postcount=10

Und: So ein Bike habe ich Trottel mal für ganz schmales Geld NICHT gekauft. Man, damals hatte ich noch weniger Kohle als heute, Mist...


----------



## skyline (17. September 2004)

Uih, schon wieder so ne _richtig_ alte Schüssel. Schön, will aber mehr schöne pics davon im eure GT Räder Fred sehen.   

cheers, nils


----------



## Cowboy1000 (27. September 2004)

aaah, sehr schön...verchromt. ja, da gab es früher noch echt was zum staunen bei GT...verchromt, ball burnished...ich weiss noch genau, als ich "früher" mal am Gardasee vor einem restaurant zwei ball burnished zaskars stehen sah...und ich noch mit meinem kettler alu-brocken...ein laaaaanger sabberfaden zog sich richtung fußboden bei dem anblick der zaskars...
jetzt mal die SUPERFRAGE an kingmoe: weisst du, seit wann GT den triple triangle hinterbau verwendet? das wär doch mal nett zu wissen, einfach weils sich eben immer gut anfühlt, was von schönen alten GTs zu erfahren. danke im voraus!


----------



## dirtjumpbike (28. September 2004)

Hier ist nen Bild von meinem 


Tourenbike!


----------



## kingmoe (29. September 2004)

dirtjumpbike schrieb:
			
		

> Hier ist nen Bild von meinem


Treffen der Generationen


----------



## wurst2 (18. Januar 2006)

dirtjumpbike schrieb:
			
		

> Hier ist nen Bild von meinem
> 
> 
> Tourenbike!



sieht ja fast so schoen aus, wie mein altes (wurd geklaut)...aber das war violett (mit violettem flaschenhalter und gleichfarbiger laenkerstange  )
wurd nie mit ner federgabel nachgeruestet...ne schlanke schoenheit eben  
muesste zum zeitpunkt des abhandenkommens so 10 jahre alt gewesen sein, also kaufjahr 95/96!?!
hachja...kann leider keine bilder anbieten :-/ 
hoffe, ich bekomme so einen (moeglichst violetten) rahmen nochmal in die pfoten!

@dirtjumpbike: *tolles teil, schoenes teil!*


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## joines (18. Januar 2006)

wirklcih ein Stück GT-Geschichte!  

Habe noch nen Backwoods von '94 über meinem Fernseher hängen, zusammen mit einer Judy XC aus dem Jahre '95. Man beachte die beinahe exakt gleiche Lackierung  
Passt wunderbar zusammen


----------



## wurst2 (19. Januar 2006)

keine zeit mehr fuer ihn? soll ich ihn fuer dich ausfuerhn? ;D


----------

